

Who Is SCHAFT, the Robot Company Bought by Google and Winner of the DRC - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/schaft-robot-company-bought-by-google-darpa-robotics-challenge-winner

======
sadfaceunread
The best part of this article is that the company was formed from Japanese
university researchers to compete in the DARPA DRC. This is a great result for
the DARPA DRC that commercial entities are being created just for the
competition.

